# Twin bar help



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 25, 2017)

Assembling this twin project.. does anyone have a photo of the correct hardware used for the coaster brake strap on an Elgin twinbar?  Thank you!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2017)

The ol' "Twin Bar brake strap" question,eh?

I believe it's been discussed here several times.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 25, 2017)

It doesn't look like anything too special to me.... The real question I think is what the heck is the little hole in the dropout for!:eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't have a pic handy, but I believe my girl's orig Pacemaker has a similar set-up at the Twin pictured above.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 25, 2017)

Don't mean to hijack your thread. But I've been meaning to post this very question as well as other twin questions. Is it OK to have in the same thread?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 25, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread. But I've been meaning to post this very question as well as other twin questions. Is it OK to have in the same thread?
> 
> Thanks
> Chad




My thread is your thread.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 25, 2017)

the little hole is for an |_
                                     |   shaped fastener...not just a longer strap as depicted.
Chris


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a couple questions with this one picture...


 

1. I am holding a 56 link chain. Do twins need longer than normal chains? (I have an 11 tooth rear sprocket) If so, how many links?

2. Do all twins have such a wide axle slot in the frame (only on this side the other is normal)? It appears original. If so, why? Am I missing something?

I had a wanted ad for an original paint Elgin Twin and a year later I got a response with this fantastic example. Thanks Jeff! It's been about 6 months and I still haven't been able to ride it. So any help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2017)

They are a long wheelbase frame, so I'm guessing at least a 50link with the orig 10t rear cog. Add at least 1 or 2 for the 11t. Most likely going to be a trial and error thing.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 26, 2017)

That rear fork end looks  modified to me.    I don't know if this helps but the openings on either side of my frame are each narrow and match the diameter of  the rear axle.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> the little hole is for an |_
> |   shaped fastener...not just a longer strap as depicted.
> Chris




Anyone have pictures of this?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 26, 2017)

Maybe optional drop stand holes? Would require stop tabs though.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2017)

Unfortunately,
I don't have a picture of the bracket that holds the brake arm, but it is a stepped bracket made of strap steel with a slotted hole so that it can accommodate the fore aft movement of the wheel to adjust the chain tension.
I don't have access to my bike right now, but I'll get a picture of it when I can.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 26, 2017)

Maybe your chain link count should be 58? Try adding 1-2 links to your chain as Mike Says. Like to see close pictures arm/adj setup.

Saladshooter~ Fantastic Bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> They are a long wheelbase frame, so I'm guessing at least a 50link with the orig 10t rear cog. Add at least 1 or 2 for the 11t. Most likely going to be a trial and error thing.






Krakatoa said:


> Maybe your chain link count should be 58? Try adding 1-2 links to your chain as Mike Says. Like to see close pictures arm/adj setup.
> 
> Fantastic Bike!




Dang cold fingers! Meant at least a *60 link* chain, not 50


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 31, 2017)

I tried to find a picture on my phone with no luck. I'll try to get a picture, but I did find this. My old friend J.R. Planck at Ann Arbor some years ago. If you blow up the picture you can barely see the little extension as scrubbinrims described.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (May 13, 2017)

OK,where's the picture? I need one of these illusive straps for my twin.


----------



## island schwinn (May 18, 2017)

here's a pic.I posted in the WTB section.help.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 19, 2017)

Someone has to be able to repop this for pretty darn cheap. I'd buy one for mine


----------



## StoneWoods (May 20, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Someone has to be able to repop this for pretty darn cheap. I'd buy one for mine



@Joe Buffardi


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 20, 2017)

Damn


----------



## Robertriley (May 21, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Damn



Lol, I'm sure you don't have anything else to do.


----------

